# Best protien bars



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

I normally buy CNP PRO BAR XS chocolate protien bars, I find them very helpfull as a snack about 8pm, it just removes the craving to snack, however CNP have none in stock for a few weeks and Iam not keen on the other flavours they do.

Link - Pro Bar XS high protein food bar 12 box CNP Sports Nutrition Supplements

Does anyone else use protein bars if so can you recommend some please and where to get them.....


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I would personally go for these -

PhD Nutrition Flapjack Plus : 24 x 75g : On the Go MRP's & Bars : sports supplements & bodybuilding supplements | Maximuscle & PhD Nutrition - Monstersupplements.com

You can't go wrong at this price at the moment. :becky:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

The Pro XS bars don't taste that great and are quite expensive, I always either buy these CNP Pro-Flapjacks in cherry & almond taste great or the PhD ones Mikes on about. I think they are the one of the best tasting and the best value bars out there.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Scan said:


> buy these CNP Pro-Flapjacks in cherry & almond taste great or the PhD ones Mikes on about. I think they are the one of the best tasting and the best value bars out there.


I also have the CNP Pro-Flapjacks from time to time when I pass by Holland and Barret as there only £1.15 which is good compared to the £2 - £3 bars


----------



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

ok thanks, ive just ordered a box of CNP flapjacks (chocolate), dont like the sound of berries/cherries/almonds etc errr, I will let you know my verdict, if good I will order another 3 boxes.

thanks...


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

If you fancy trying the CNP Pro Flapjack bars mentioned 'Monster supplements' do a try-buy on these, which is 2 bars for £2.49, you can then try the flavours before shelling out for a box of 24.

Btw i am not on commission from 'Monster supps' Lol.

Have a goose here

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3052/1/TRY-BUY-CNP-Pro-Flapjack-x-2-single-bars.html


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Mikeelarge said:


> If you fancy trying the CNP Pro Flapjack bars mentioned 'Monster supplements' do a try-buy on these, which is 2 bars for £2.49, you can then try the flavours before shelling out for a box of 24.
> 
> Btw i am not on commission from 'Monster supps' Lol.
> 
> ...


There the beauties I have sometimes  Very nice tasting aswell izza:


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I like MET-RX protein plus, or MET-RX collosal 100 (MRP) if im honest.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys, flapjacks are NOT protein bars. A flapjack is oats with either fat or sugars (usually both) holding it together. Please don't class them as the same thing becausethey aren't, flapjacks are cheap to produce and if the have a supplement company label or a Kellogs or Boots label on them they are pretty much the same.

People tried adding whey to flapjacks to boost their protein content years ago but it made them pretty dry, as far as I'm aware they have stopped doing so just now and are using other protein sources such as soya and casein too. Vyomax flapjacks have soya nuts added to boost protein, I'm somewhat surprised to see the CNP ones have *collagen* added.

Collagen is what's used to make gelatin, so in effect they are bound together with collagen/gelatin, a protein source which not very biologically available - i.e. the body can't digest it well and it has a shocking amino acid profile. Here's a cut and paste from Wikipedia "From a nutritional point of view, collagen and gelatin are a poor-quality sole source of protein since they do not contain all the essential amino acids in the proportions that the human body requires-they are not 'complete proteins' (as defined by food science, not that they are partially structured). Manufacturers of collagen-based dietary supplements claim that their products can improve skin and fingernail quality as well as joint health. However, mainstream scientific research has not shown strong evidence to support these claims.

If you haven't tried our Nutri Pro Bars you should, as far as taste and value for money goes they kick the ass of the vast majority of bars and have 25g protein per 75g bar with no added sugar, dextrose or collagen/gelatin but are sweetened with fructose oil and have casein, soya and whey as protein sources.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pmsl @ people saying take flapjack as a protein bar, am I right in thinking flapjacks contain hardly any protein, as extreme just said they are mainly Fat with lots of sugar, high in carbs I think.


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Correct me if i'm wrong London but i do remember you saying this on a previous post.

'protein is protein'

Hmmm, I am confused.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

As usual London is confused, we are talking about protein flapjacks not the normal oats and maple syrup ones...

CNP Pro-Flapjacks

Nutritional Information (per 74g bar)

Total energy 1162kJ/279kcal

Fat 7.1g

Saturated fat 3g

Sodium 75mg

Carbohydrates 34.9g

Sugars 5g

Dietary fibre 2.6g

Protein 18.8g


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mikeelarge said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong London but i do remember you saying this on a previous post.
> 
> 'protein is protein'
> 
> Hmmm, I am confused.


protein is protein but different proteins have different amino profiles for example chicken has a slightly different Amino profile than Beef but they are still both proteins....it is like everything there are good and bad extremes to the scale.....

flapjacks as pointed out are not protein bars....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

What do you mean scan by me being confused again? You never have anything good to say,


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

London1976 said:


> What do you mean scan by me being confused again? You never have anything good to say,


How do you figure that? I regularly post positive comments... but since you think that here you go:

The fact is you clearly can't make your mind up whether you want to get bigger or lean down and do neither properly, you have no consistency in your training or diet from what you post on here and use the excuse that that you are not bothered to make up for your lack of determination.

That's what I meant by confused, hope that answers your question. :thumb


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Listen chump, it's none of your god damn business if I change my mind about how I wanna be. I don't understand why your so concerned mate. Anyway I'm not a keyboard warrior like some people on here so I'll leave it at that cause I just Dont wanna get banned yet.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I think your confused again, It's champ not chump. :first:

you asked what I meant, I told you.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You act like a child scan so you are the first person on my ignore lost, bit it's ashame you can't read this tho, lol

I don't want you reading my log and copy what I do.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys leave it in the play ground act like adults on the board please...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

That's why I'm ignoring mate because my mouth does get me into trouble. All this over a bloody flapjack.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Scan said:


> I think your confused again, It's champ not chump. :first:
> 
> you asked what I meant, I told you.


Watch white me can't jump: it's chump not champ pmsl again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

London1976 said:


> That's why I'm ignoring mate because my mouth does get me into trouble. All this over a bloody flapjack.


yet you are still carrying on Jesus mate if you want to have a handbag fight go else where now drop it...


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> What do you mean scan by me being confused again? You never have anything good to say,


I would just like to say having joined at the start of the year I have found 'Scan' to be one of the most helpful members for me personally and I consider his posts to be consistent at all times. That isn't a dig at you London btw as I haven't been involved in many posts that relate to you.

Am I missing the point a bit here, surely an item in 'bar' form that contains protein is a protein bar? irrespective of whether it has oats in it or not??


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Mikeelarge said:


> I would just like to say having joined at the start of the year I have found 'Scan' to be one of the most helpful members for me personally and I consider his posts to be consistent at all times. That isn't a dig at you London btw as I haven't been involved in many posts that relate to you.
> 
> Am I missing the point a bit here, surely an item in 'bar' form that contains protein is a protein bar? irrespective of whether it has oats in it or not??


Thanks Mike appreciate you adding that.

I agree with you on the bar front, a bar by definition is; an oblong piece or mass of something solid, longer than it is wide or thick.

With regard to the hydrolyzed collagen content if you look hard enough you can find good or bad info on anything, again from Wiki:

Hydrolyzed collagen is a highly digestible protein, and an oral ingestion has been reported as having beneficial effects on joint & bone health, on skin health and for weight management and sports performance.

Digestibility

The bioavailability of hydrolyzed collagen has been demonstrated by many studies. In a study of 1999, scientists demonstrated on mice that more than 90% of orally administered 14C labelled hydrolyzed collagen is digested and absorbed in 6 hours after ingestion. An important part is accumulated in cartilage and skin[2] . In another study of 2005, scientists showed that the hydrolyzed collagen is absorbed in small peptides in the blood[3] .

Nutrition

Hydrolyzed collagen is a good protein to use in blends with others for a weight management diet. It contains 8 out of 9 essential amino-acids, and proteins are recognized as being the most satiating macronutrient [13]. Hydrolyzed collagen is also a good ingredient for a sportive diet. It is important for sportsmen to restore their protein content after an exercise, and the consumption of hydrolyzed collagen that contains more than 97% of protein can help it. Hydrolyzed collagen also contains some glycine and arginine, two of the three amino-acids of the creatine, a molecule which present in the body and having an important play during the exercise, providing energy to the body. Finally, hydrolyzed collagen contains some arginine, which has been shown to be efficient to improve the athletic performance.

Hydrolyzed collagen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got the CNP choc flapjacks this morning and I have to say they are far from horrible, however they are hard work to eat and diggest, it seemed like a big job.

So i do understand the comments now on flapjacks. I now have 23 bars to give away.

It looks like extreme prorein crisp is the next tester ....


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

First dibs on the *bars* please SMR :becky:


----------



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

no probs mikeelarge, pm your address and i will send them over for you.


----------



## SMR (Apr 19, 2010)

Just got some Nutro Protein crisp bars today from EXTREME Nutrition, and as told they do taste good and are easy to digest.

Just ordered another 3 boxes.

Thats - LEAN R / KR Evolution / Nutro Pro Bars now Iam using from Extreme nutrition.

I think I should get some promotion money from EXTREME, maybe even sign wright my Lambo up as a bit of competition to the LA Muscle Lambo ....

CNP ones are on way to MIKEELARGE as we speak...


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

What people are referring to are protein flapjacks not regular flapjacks as someone asked. Yes the protein flapjacks taste good but by what i'm Reading it seems that most are no way as good as protein bars for their amino acids and quality of protein sources. That's me convinced to avoid buying the flapjacks as the only ones I've tied that taste nice and have good amounts of quality protein contain lots of fat


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Excellent reply mate. Ive repped ya.:clap2::clap2::nod:


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

oops......


----------



## fishface1466867990 (May 17, 2010)

pro 50s, best using a knife and fork hahaha


----------



## TimStone (Oct 14, 2010)

I also use protein bars 

Get them at any good retailer.


----------



## Ian ST (Mar 14, 2010)

CNP Bars are the best i've had. I have Just purchased some Bars from MyProtein tho, were only £7-95 for 12, but not tried them yet.


----------



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

I was in costco the other week and saw a box of weider protein bars, thought they'd be ideal as quick snack after climbing on Thursday nights.

Anyway here's my review

they are f&£king awefull, I wouldn't even let my dog eat any. They fill your mouth with powder, teeth require brushing straight after and you do well not to gip

so think I'll be trying extremes or the phd ones next


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

Another vote for extremes here. Btw scoobylaw, that review was awesome !


----------



## creatinemuscle (Dec 12, 2010)

I am also having same problems I cannot figure out any solution&#8230;


----------

